# Jersey driver - Uber Eats only



## JerseyPilot (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I drive for Uber about a year or so ago doing Eats only as I have a 2 Door and it was great extra money. I called my insurance a couple weeks later inquiring about adding on a second vehicle to my policy that would be used for the usual people Uber and Progressive said ‘We will let you off with a warning because you weren’t aware but you cannot drive for ride share without a Commercial policy through us.’ Oh okay. I get a quote $350 A MONTH FOR JUST UBER EATS. Are you out of your mind progressive?? So I haven’t driven since. I was wondering being that I am driving for Uber Eats and not Uber (people) does anyone take the risk and drive on personal policy without rideshare coverage? I can understand high risk with people but transporting food? Would love input as I have a great rate with progressive and don’t want to change insurance providers but, it doesn’t seem like Progressive will be adopting a $15 rideshare coverage in NJ anytime soon


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JerseyPilot said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I drive for Uber about a year or so ago doing Eats only as I have a 2 Door and it was great extra money. I called my insurance a couple weeks later inquiring about adding on a second vehicle to my policy that would be used for the usual people Uber and Progressive said 'We will let you off with a warning because you weren't aware but you cannot drive for ride share without a Commercial policy through us.' Oh okay. I get a quote $350 A MONTH FOR JUST UBER EATS. Are you out of your mind progressive?? So I haven't driven since. I was wondering being that I am driving for Uber Eats and not Uber (people) does anyone take the risk and drive on personal policy without rideshare coverage? I can understand high risk with people but transporting food? Would love input as I have a great rate with progressive and don't want to change insurance providers but, it doesn't seem like Progressive will be adopting a $15 rideshare coverage in NJ anytime soon


Rideshare is different than Food Delivery. The reason I point that out is from what I've heard even if you have a "rideshare" add on it doesn't cover delivery. The only completely safe way to do delivery for any app is to have commercial insurance. I do not know 1 single person that has Commercial insurance to exclusively do food delivery. Everyone I know is banking on the fact that their insurance company will never know they are delivering food if they get into an accident. Very different than driving pax around.

It is a little risky but that is the reality based on those I talk to. I know someone who did hit a motorcycle while delivering food. Lucky for her the insurance company did not know she was delivering food.


----------



## JerseyPilot (Jul 30, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Rideshare is different than Food Delivery. The reason I point that out is from what I've heard even if you have a "rideshare" add on it doesn't cover delivery. The only completely safe way to do delivery for any app is to have commercial insurance. I do not know 1 single person that has Commercial insurance to exclusively do food delivery. Everyone I know is banking on the fact that their insurance company will never know they are delivering food if they get into an accident. Very different than driving pax around.
> 
> It is a little risky but that is the reality based on those I talk to. I know someone who did hit a motorcycle while delivering food. Lucky for her the insurance company did not know she was delivering food.


The way I read your response is that delivering food has a much lower risk than passengers because you can't exactly pretend the passenger wasn't there when it happens.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IDK about AAA Insurance in NJ, but here in SoCal they exclude coverage for any kind of delivery driving, be it food, newspapers, packages, etc. It’s been that way for many years. Now in the last few years they have expanded their exclusions list to include driving passengers for hire. The policy has a couple of paragraphs devoted to the topic of engaging in fraudulent behavior when dealing with your auto insurance company.

I’ve read on these boards that insurers have a way to check to see if their insureds are registered as driving pax for U/L. I wonder if that extends to Uber Eats.

I think it all has to do with extra miles driven that comes with business use, plus the possibility of a driver being under pressure to get to a destination quickly, to satisfy bosses and customers.


----------



## JerseyPilot (Jul 30, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> IDK about AAA Insurance in NJ, but here in SoCal they exclude coverage for any kind of delivery driving, be it food, newspapers, packages, etc. It's been that way for many years. Now in the last few years they have expanded their exclusions list to include driving passengers for hire. The policy has a couple of paragraphs devoted to the topic of engaging in fraudulent behavior when dealing with your auto insurance company.
> 
> I've read on these boards that insurers have a way to check to see if their insureds are registered as driving pax for U/L. I wonder if that extends to Uber Eats.
> 
> I think it all has to do with extra miles driven that comes with business use, plus the possibility of a driver being under pressure to get to a destination quickly, to satisfy bosses and customers.


Yeah I'm reading a bunch of threads, Uber Eats usually goes under the Radar


----------

